# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Nouveaux smileys !

## RESCUE

Bonjour,

Vous avez sûrement découvert que nous avons ajouté une nouvelle fonctionnalité sur RESCUE.

Désormais, vous pouvez ajouter des stickers trop mignons à vos messages !

Quand vous rédigez un nouveau post, vous voyez sur la droite un encart avec ces nouveaux stickers. 

Pour les insérer, vous avez juste à cliquer dessus.Les stickers que vous voyez ont été mis par défaut. Vous pouvez cependant en ajouter d'autres gratuitement en cliquant sur le panier.

J'espère que cette nouvelle fonctionnalité vous plaira !

----------


## Noemie-



----------


## aurlie

on va pouvoir s'amuser

----------


## Sanaga



----------

